# Potomac Valley GRC is going Dock Diving!



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I've been wanting to participate in a dock diving event with Mercy. Now, here's our chance! Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club is having a Dock Diving event on August 17th in Millersville Maryland. So, c'mon out everyone! This should be fun! http://www.pvgrc.org/training/DockDiving_2013.pdf


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing; this looks like fun. We haven't introduced Gretzky to swimming in the river, might be a good chance 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

It looks like they use a special pool there.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

How fun!!!! I cannot wait to see pictures!!! Do you think Mercy will take to it like a duck to water?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That should be so much fun, hope you and Mercy enjoy it.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

How awesome! A fantastic family with one of my "grand pups" are involved with dock diving and live close by. I am forwarding it to them! Sounds like SUCH fun!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Brave said:


> How fun!!!! I cannot wait to see pictures!!! Do you think Mercy will take to it like a duck to water?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hopefully, Mercy will enjoy this. She likes to swim. In fact during the dog days swimming event last summer she jumped into the lazy river, so she shouldn't have a problem with this with it being in pool form.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Wished I lived near you!! Keisel and I would be there in a heartbeat!  Please take pictures/videos to share afterwards!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Bumping up. Dock Diving is this Saturday in Monrovia Maryland at 9:00 AM.


----------

